# Coopers Celebration Ale Recipe.



## Silver (8/12/12)

Had the pleasure of a couple of pints off tap at one of my locals last night and decided that is what I want on tap at home. If anyone has an AG recipe please share. I have searched for some time and got nowhere.

Cheers

Silver


----------



## slash22000 (8/12/12)

I don't have an all-grain recipe, but here is the recipe Coopers had on their site before they took it down (23 litre batch):

1.7kg Thomas Coopers Traditional Draught
1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Malt
500g Dextrose
25g Nelson Sauvin Hop Pellets (dry hop)
25g Centennial Hop Pellets (dry hop)
1 sachet of American Ale yeast or Coopers Commercial Ale yeast culture

The Thomas Coopers Traditional Draught comes out to 31 IBU at 23 litres and includes Cascade hops in the goo. I am fairly sure Coopers use POR to bitter their cans but I could be wrong.

It shouldn't be too hard to come up with a recipe to match all that. POR to bitter, late Cascade additions, bit of crystal malt, NS/Centennial dry hopped.


----------



## dammag (8/12/12)

You're a lucky man to have good beer on tap locally.

I'd be keen to see a recipe too, not a bad drop.


----------



## Mikedub (8/12/12)

had it on tap last night at the Welcome at Balmain, it was great, on tap they had also Speckled Old Hen, which was equally awesome, I love beer


----------



## philmud (18/5/13)

Has anyone tried to brew something similar to this? I'm drinking a sparkling ale now for the first time in ages and its reminding me how much I liked the celebration ale for a session beer.

Traditional ale malt for the base? Bit of crystal? Bittered with POR, flavour/aroma from centennial/Nelson Sauvin? Re cultured coopers yeast - anything else?


----------



## djar007 (18/5/13)

My local has it cheaper than sparkling. I have some fond memories of quaffing it at the adelaide airport on tap. My wife still scalds me over the transations. But what happens during a stopover is a neutral zone. Budget be gone.


----------



## philmud (18/5/13)

Hah! Yeah I had several on tap there too - delicious


----------



## hoppy2B (19/5/13)

Would the CPA clone recipe with extra hop additions as mentioned above be a good starting point? You could add or subtract different malts till you get it right. I haven't tried the celebration ale so am unable to recommend which malt alterations to make.

CPA clone AG 5 Gallon.

3.75kg Pale malt, Ale (Barret Burston) (4.0)
0.20kg Wheat malt (Barret Burston) (2.4)
0.04kg Crystal Dark (240 EBC)
29.0gm POR (8.3%) 60min 35IBU

Recultured Coopers bottle yeast


----------



## philmud (19/5/13)

hoppy2B said:


> Would the CPA clone recipe with extra hop additions as mentioned above be a good starting point?


I think the sparkling ale is possibly closer & might be the best starting point. I think you're right, I know what hops they use, so it's probably a matter of experimenting with the grain bill and the hop schedule.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/13)

Celebration Ale is an amber ale. Different to CPA or CSA .


----------



## Yob (19/5/13)

Do they actually use anything _*but*_ POR?

Serious question.. as far as I was aware Coopers are pretty heavily dominated by single early additions.. cant say Ive had this years Celebration but the one I had last year was OK I guess.. nothing I would try to make really...

I used to be a huge fan of their beers... these days?

Meh


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/13)

They use saaz in their mild...

POR s mostly used in pale and sparkling.


----------



## philmud (19/5/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Celebration Ale is an amber ale. Different to CPA or CSA .


Absolutely, the sparkling ale is much lighter, though I reckon there are some distinct similarities, perhaps its just due to the yeast. 

Yob, the Coopers website claims Nelson Sauvin and Amarillo, but I agree, is have believed it if they just said POR.


----------



## hoppy2B (19/5/13)

I don't mind the Coopers on tap when its fresh because I like the yeast in suspension. Traditional colonial style following on from estery English ale.


----------



## MaltyGoodness (8/6/13)

This is the original Celebration ale press release from Coopers

http://www.coopers.com.au/media/97172/coopers%20150th%20-%20celebration%20ale%20_2_.pdf

It says hops used are POR, centennial and nelson sauvin. I tried to make something similar a few months ago. Was a nice beer.

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 58.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.7
Bitterness (IBU): 33.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (90%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (6%)
0.200 kg Caraaroma (4%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (10% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.3% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

Recultured Coopers yeast.


----------

